# wet shaving



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

I've not tried this but other groomers say it really works, just make sure you have a circuit breaker on just in case.

Maybe one of these days I'll try it


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

ive wet shaved a fue dogs i dont leave them soaking wet tho i dry them off but they are normally damp at the root 

then you can get a blade under the matting easier


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It was pretty well ingrained in me in grooming school that wet/damp hair would damage blades. I've noted wet shaving on forums before and have given it a shot a time or two with less than impressive results. I've seen a few people swear by wetshaving poodle feet as well as matted dogs. 

Personaly I don't save coat on really matted dogs anymore, I go as short as I have to and hope the shock of seeing fluffy naked inspires you to brush more often. Most of the time A) that works out and fluffy is rarely if ever matted again or B) I never see fluffy again... win either way.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm with WP. Use to try and keep as much as possible cause I didn't want the client to think I was doing a bad job and to be unhappy with the results. Now I put the dog on the table, try and get a comb through it and show them just how bad it really is and say "well she is going to be naked!" Then take it all off :smile:

Unfortunately the shock doesn't seem to work here, people still come back, have only had one that hasn't but he might be back in 12 months, but they are always in the same state. If people can't brush in between visits then I am not going to torture the dog and be the bad guy for them. The fur is damaged anyway and more liekly to matt so take it off and start a fresh I say.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup with WP, it buggers the blades up and really isnt worth it.

I dont do knots/matts, it comes right off ........... SHORT ound:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Why would it hurt the blades? I was never taught of such a thing when I was getting my grooming certificate but I have done "damp" clipping before. In instances that the owner wanted me to attempt to de-mat but in the end it had to come off and I could not tell a difference with my blade sharpness *shrug* It would be no different doing a rough cut on a dirty dog.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah with the blade damage I read that water does the same damage as a typical dirty dog. 
I also agree with not trying too hard to save the coat on a matted dog. It would be interesting to try though, just to get an idea of it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I do very little rough cutting on really dirty dogs which might be why I noticed the difference. I'm lucky in that way that I can usualy wash and dry the dogs first (except in cases of matting). Less wear and tear on the blades and my precious scissors lol. On the dogs I do cut before the bath, and there are a lot to be truthful, they are usualy pretty clean. If somebody comes in all nasty and grubby or with fleas into the bath they go and if they have to sit there all day drip drying because they won't tolerate the HV dryer then so be it. If I get a really matted dog who is just digusting dirty nasty I charge extra. I don't seem to get those dogs back as repeats somehow which is A-Ok with me. Of course it helps that the area I am in tolerates that picking and choosing, not every groomer can get away with that.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a set of nasty blades for nasty dogs LOL. I try and rough clip everything before it gets to the bath, so I don't have to dry more than necessary. I am a serial snap on comb user too, I think because I am inexperienced it gives me a nicer finish so I just hack away what I don't want, wash and dry so I have a beautiful clean dog and then get to work. 

I wish my dogs would come in relatively clean and matt free to start off with but after nearly 12 months it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Maybe 20% of my clients can keep their dogs nice between groomings. I really don't know why people get these SWF's if they are not going to take proper care of the coat, some of them I can't stand to touch so I can't see how the owners ever cuddle them, have them on the couch etc ...


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I too have been reading lots how great wet shaving works...I tried it today for the first time on a horribly matted dog. I washed and left the conditioner on, towl dried and then went through with a 5. Probably would have had to use a 10 dry. I read that to preserve the blades afterwards simply blow them dry and then oil them...many groomers swear by it, it did seem to work easily. I took off the pelt, then back in the tub to rinse...I think they're right, it does really work well!


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

I am lucky that nearly all my customers keep there dogs well, they always re-book which is great. for the 2% that either come in once a year matted or as and when, but these I do charge extra for. I also now think why should I stand there and de-matt your dog when you can't be bothered and all the pain that the dog has to go through. Nope I take it off these days, you soon learn.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Must be nice, but I'm a fairly new business in a small rural area, in competetion with a twenty plus year kennel/grooming shop. Most dog owners here are not accustomed to having their dogs groomed at all. Someday I hope to be booked enough with regulars to not have to deal with the dregs, but not yet. Until then, I look at it as an opportunity to not only provide some relief for the matted dogs, but also as a chance to educate owners as many of them don't understand all that it takes to keep a dog healthy.


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

katsdogworld said:


> Must be nice, but I'm a fairly new business in a small rural area, in competetion with a twenty plus year kennel/grooming shop. Most dog owners here are not accustomed to having their dogs groomed at all. Someday I hope to be booked enough with regulars to not have to deal with the dregs, but not yet. Until then, I look at it as an opportunity to not only provide some relief for the matted dogs, but also as a chance to educate owners as many of them don't understand all that it takes to keep a dog healthy.


It won't be long before you'll be booked up, I'm also rural and within a year I have over a 100 dogs on my books. Like you last year I took any bookings I could I even had customers that only groomed their dogs once a year they now book in regularly.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I just called 3 places all booked up.

Apparently we need more groomers in the Folsom area.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a request spoo coming in tomorrow and his dad really tries but he usually has matting around where his collar and gentle leader go.If he's matted again tomorrow I might try the wet shaving on him. we'll see how it goes


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

valebar said:


> It won't be long before you'll be booked up, I'm also rural and within a year I have over a 100 dogs on my books. Like you last year I took any bookings I could I even had customers that only groomed their dogs once a year they now book in regularly.


Thats the truth, once word gets around that you're good at what you do peole will be flocking to your door. I've also got a grooming business less than a year old that is established inside of a self service dog wash that is going on two years old. 
I had a client come in today who has always been lucky somehow and manages to either walk in and get a bath or call just one day in advance. I don't make a habit of allowing walkins even easy ones but I really like this lady lol. Anyway shewalked in without an appt. today was shocked that every kennel in the house was full and says "Dannng girlfriend you have been discovered!!!"


----------

